# A Free DVD for you!



## jvc

You can get a free dvd from B&W here:
http://www.bwhifi.com/800_series/flash_en.html
If it's the same one I have from them (the name is the same), it's a good one. Some good dts stuff on it. It may take awhile to get in the mail................
Click on "Get A DVD" in lower right corner.
Enjoy!:yay:


----------



## Sonnie

I ordered one... good find!


----------



## rcarlton

Ditto! Thanks.


----------



## SteveB

mine will be here in due time.


----------



## Fincave

Thanks for the link! I ordered mine and it came today in the post, three days later!!! Very speedy delivery, at least to Finland anyway. Will have a lot at it tomorrow, work beckons today unfortunately. Thanks again.


----------



## salvasol

:T:T

I ordered mine today ... can you give me an advance of What is in the DVD??? ... I hope is not like the Best Buy Demo I got; I was specting more from that DVD, the only good thing (to me) was the THX optimizer ... :yes::yes:


----------



## jvc

There is some video of Peter Gabriel, in DTS 5.1, and some other music in DTS 5.1.....


----------



## Guest

I'll get mine in due time...that's what my grandmother used to say :bigsmile:


----------



## avaserfi

I figured hey, its free might as well order it . Curious to see whats on it though. 

Thanks


----------



## Prof.

I just ordered it as well..
Is it just music or movie stuff as well?


----------



## F1 fan

Prof. said:


> I just ordered it as well..
> Is it just music or movie stuff as well?


It mostly details B&W 's 800 series speakers but it also has a few multi channel (DTS) music demos.This is the disc that introduced me to Porcupine Tree a couple of years ago.The Sara K acoustic tune is a good one as well.


----------



## Guest

F1 fan said:


> It mostly details B&W 's 800 series speakers but it also has a few multi channel (DTS) music demos.This is the disc that introduced me to Porcupine Tree a couple of years ago.The Sara K acoustic tune is a good one as well.


Uh oh, I hope this doesn't make me want to spend more money I don't have on speakers...


----------



## F1 fan

ArtVandalay7 said:


> Uh oh, I hope this doesn't make me want to spend more money I don't have on speakers...


Well thats what B&W is hoping for.If you don't have a spare $11,000 pocket change laying around then you best skip that part of the DVD and go right to the music demos.


----------



## Prof.

I guess it's mainly aimed at the purist audiophile type...
Some sought of movie promo might have caught the interest of HT types though..


----------



## mike c

thanks for the link JVC ... let's see if they send to the Philippines


----------



## avaserfi

mike c said:


> thanks for the link JVC ... let's see if they send to the Philippines


Mike, good seeing you here too . Maybe it will be region locked so it can't play in the Philippines but plays everywhere else! Hah :unbelievable:


----------



## Scuba Diver

Great find. I will be getting mine in due time.


----------



## mike c

avaserfi said:


> Mike, good seeing you here too . Maybe it will be region locked so it can't play in the Philippines but plays everywhere else! Hah :unbelievable:


Philippine players are ALL regions capable :yay:

edit:
there's a serious amount of emoticons here at the shack :spend:


----------



## SteveB

I got mine yesterday. Pretty cool. One of the songs on mine played for a few seconds then stopped and jumped to the next one. The section on the speakers was interesting. It appears they would sound real good but I found them too ugly regardless of how they sound.


----------



## jr1414

Nice Find! I just ordered mine. I especially like the "You'll receive your DVD in due course" line. I'm not in a hurry, so "in due course" is fine by me!


----------



## tonyvdb

Ya' I ordered mine 4 weeks ago and still don't have it....But as you said I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## avaserfi

tonyvdb said:


> Ya' I ordered mine 4 weeks ago and still don't have it....But as you said I'm not in a hurry.


I got mine three weeks after I ordered it. No problems at all. You should get yours soon too .


----------



## Scuba Diver

Mine arrived 2 days ago. I have not put it in the player yet.


----------



## mike c

i got mine a few weeks ago. there's some good songs in it, but there's a bit too much advertising in there, I'm not complaing because it's free 

and it makes me want to buy an 800 series b&w too :devil:


----------



## Guest

I knew this DVD was going to make me want new speakers. Making tweeters out of diamond is just cool. Period.


----------



## MrPorterhouse

Yeah, I jumped on this offer some time ago. The DVD is not really what I would call a true Demo Disc because there just isn't that much content on it. What is there is good stuff. It is interesting to see the great lengths that B&W goes through to produce their speakers, especially the 800 series.


----------



## thxgoon

Ya, it was neat to see the manufacturing process of the speakers and the level of research that they do. The disc is primarily an advertisement but there are a few cool demos on it. The crystal method is one of my favorites.


----------



## Guest

Something for nothing it doesn`t get any better than that. Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb

Well, 10 weeks later my free DVD finally arrived! I will have a look at it this weekend:bigsmile:


----------



## PhotoByMark

Just got mine as well. I thought it was kind of neat. Makes me want some B&W speakers. I enjoyed the various music and artists on it.


----------



## alan monro

I wonder if they will ship to Australia . I ordered one thanks mate .


----------



## tonyvdb

Mine doesn't work it seems as though it was never stamped, all 4 DVD players I have say "no disc" when I try to play it:unbelievable:


----------



## yourgrandma

Wierd.


I agree that it's an advertisement, of course, that's what it's for, but it did work. It got me to go listen to the 802d's.


----------



## RayJr

Free media is always good

RayJr


----------



## superjoe89

Thanks for the link :daydream:


----------



## deacongreg

jvc said:


> You can get a free dvd from B&W here:
> http://www.bwhifi.com/800_series/flash_en.html
> If it's the same one I have from them (the name is the same), it's a good one. Some good dts stuff on it. It may take awhile to get in the mail................
> Click on "Get A DVD" in lower right corner.
> Enjoy!:yay:


i THINK i GOT THIS A YEAR AGO. dOES IT GO OVER THE dIAMOND Technology in all the speakers? If so, it is very good, if you like that kind of stuff. Or, is this another different DVD??


----------



## salvasol

deacongreg said:


> i THINK i GOT THIS A YEAR AGO. dOES IT GO OVER THE dIAMOND Technology in all the speakers? .... Or, is this another different DVD??


Nope. Same DVD :bigsmile:


----------



## gychang

thanks ordered one. B&W speaker I remember listening to one bookshelf model, just mesmerizing... and I build speakers for hobby.

unfortunately they tend to be way out of my budget, but the sound is superb.

gychang


----------



## deacongreg

salvasol said:


> Nope. Same DVD :bigsmile:


Cool.


----------

